# First time skiing since the Heart Attack



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2010)

Man i feel great today was my first time back on the boards since last summers heart attack . Me and 2 ski buddies skied Titus today . Condition were superb BUT it was fraken dark and overcast  and mondo flat lite all day long . We skied for 3 hrs i then broke for lunch then did 2 more . Skied mostly upper mtn trails got in about 18000 vert  and was able to ski high speed with no problems at all .We all just put the hammer down 

My gym conditioning since August really paid off i have no aches or pains at all from the first day . The problem aft4tr a heart attack other than conditioning is mostly mental and conquering one's fear of another incident or some equally rediculous assumption , I had been given a green lite with only one admonishment __ SLOW down and Don't fall  since the bypass surgery incision takes 6 month - year to fully heal 

Well ii skied like a bat outta hell and DID IT FEEL GOOD !!!!    No problems at all on the trails 

 But damn as i was loading on a double chair this guy comes onto to chair at the last minute and the chair loads at a SEVERE angle and my ass is only about 1/3 on so off i fly about a fall of 5 ft but luckily i landed on my side so no real damage to the incision area ------------- cept it scared hell outta me given the warning -- but iskied 2 hrs after that with no problem . So today was great since i was sick for 3 weeks during the holidays and couldn't get out 

I amd just SO THANKFUL and Happy tobe back on my skis again , skiing really well and now KNOWING with certainty that i can . LIFE is GOOD -- i'm a happy guy tonite and looking forward to my next day out sometime next week


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats Warp!  So happy for you.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 16, 2010)

Great stuff. Glad you let your speed demon out to play!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Congrats Warp!  So happy for you.




Thanks Ryan you know how much i love this sport !!  Have you and the Mrs got Blues II  Yet ??  Believe me i know how much that little guy meant to ya . My Siberian is happily purring away on my lap as i'm trying to type this now


----------



## JD (Jan 16, 2010)

Wicked stoked for you.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2010)

Rooter JD thanks mates --- u guys understand the ole man's insanity


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 16, 2010)

Good on you, Warp. Endless happy trails for you the rest of this season-and beyond.


----------



## severine (Jan 16, 2010)

Woohoo, Warp! Great return to the sport!


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2010)

OUTSTANDING!

It's great to be able to do something you love and are passionate about.

HAPPY TRAILS.  
ANOTHER 30 YEARS TO YOU!


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Man i feel great today was my first time back on the boards since last summers heart attack . Me and 2 ski buddies skied Titus today . Condition were superb BUT it was fraken dark and overcast  and mondo flat lite all day long . We skied for 3 hrs i then broke for lunch then did 2 more . Skied mostly upper mtn trails got in about 18000 vert  and was able to ski high speed with no problems at all .We all just put the hammer down
> 
> My gym conditioning since August really paid off i have no aches or pains at all from the first day . The problem aft4tr a heart attack other than conditioning is mostly mental and conquering one's fear of another incident or some equally rediculous assumption , I had been given a green lite with only one admonishment __ SLOW down and Don't fall  since the bypass surgery incision takes 6 month - year to fully heal
> 
> ...




Holy mackerel!!  Good for you!!  Congratulations!!  Best wishes for a long, healthy ski season!!


----------



## snoseek (Jan 16, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!

Please don't fall however!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2010)

Doc , Sevie, , Bill ----------- u guys r great!!
 You and the others all kept the ole boy going during some pretty Dark times earlier in this adventure   thanks for you enthusiasm -- i am blessed 


Still feeling really great tonite . In the past after a hard days skiing i'd be crashing  in my LAZY BOY by now, but tonite my energy is really strong.  I guess getting cleaned out and losing 45 lbs does work wonders -- WHO KNEW ??


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 16, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Doc , Sevie, , Bill ----------- u guys r great!!
> You and the others all kept the ole boy going during some pretty Dark times earlier in this adventure   thanks for you enthusiasm -- i am blessed
> 
> 
> Still feeling really great tonite . In the past after a hard days skiing i'd be crashing  in my LAZY BOY by now, but tonite my energy is really strong.  I guess getting cleaned out and losing 45 lbs does work wonders -- WHO KNEW ??



Rut ro....sounds like The Queen better watch out tonight. Endorphins can be a wonderful thing....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Wakeboard Mom welcome to the forum and thanx to u and snoseek for  the  good vibes !

Despite the  shitstorms that  SOMETIMES occur here .. most AZ'ers are both the real  deal and really are dedicated to the sport and were extremely helpful to the ole geezer during this episode


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice, Warp! Thanks for sharing and here's to a lot more great skiing days this season!

:beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2010)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Rut ro....sounds like The Queen better watch out tonight. Endorphins can be a wonderful thing....



   ROFLMAO---DOC U FRIGGIN READ MY MIND -- see great minds REALLY   DO RUN IN THE GUTTER   yee haaa


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2010)

Great to hear you're ripping it up again Warp, don't ever give up!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Nice, Warp! Thanks for sharing and here's to a lot more great skiing days this season!
> 
> :beer:



Steve !!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Always great to hear from the skiing guru . Got to tell you you kept me going living vicariously thru your incredibly well versed and detailed TRs and photo essays . Damn i wish i had your skilll .


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome back.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hey Wakeboard Mom welcome to the forum and thanx to u and snoseek for  the  good vibes !
> 
> Despite the  shitstorms that  SOMETIMES occur here .. most AZ'ers are both the real  deal and really are dedicated to the sport and were extremely helpful to the ole geezer during this episode




Hey, Mr. Warp Daddy!!   YOU are awesome!!!

My husband had a heart attack at the age of 47.  We were very fortunate, but it took a long time to figure it out.  He had a stent put in several months after the "incident," but it took some hard work on my part (and his) to get us to that point.  He needed someone to advocate for him; his original cardio doctor wasn't totally hip to getting him up to speed the way he should've been.

I loved reading your story!!  Thank you for sharing that and for giving encouragement to all who might have similar experiences.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Hey, Mr. Warp Daddy!!   YOU are awesome!!!
> 
> My husband had a heart attack at the age of 47.  We were very fortunate, but it took a long time to figure it out.  He had a stent put in several months after the "incident," but it took some hard work on my part (and his) to get us to that point.  He needed someone to advocate for him; his original cardio doctor wasn't totally hip to getting him up to speed the way he should've been.
> 
> I loved reading your story!!  Thank you for sharing that and for giving encouragement to all who might have similar experiences.



You are pretty damn fine too !! Good on ya for standing by your guy and getting him back on the path to both enjoying life and LIVING IT . "The Queen" of my heart is very similar> she is one amazing woman looks  superfine , in great athletic shape ( Can kik my az)  and was a  tower of compassionate encouragement thru out this whole thing . I 've always been a fairly upbeat /positive  thinking dude but even us crazies need a GREAT woman to keep us going when the stuff gets rough .


Sounds like MR WBM has a similar situation -----------------------vibes to ya both 



Sounds like MR WBM has one too


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> You are pretty damn fine too !! Good on ya for standing by your guy and getting him back on the path to both enjoying life and LIVING IT . "The Queen" of my heart is very similar> she is one amazing woman looks  superfine , in great athletic shape ( Can kik my az)  and was a  tower of compassionate encouragement thru out this whole thing . I 've always been a fairly upbeat /positive  thinking dude but even us crazies need a GREAT woman to keep us going when the stuff gets rough .
> 
> 
> Sounds like MR WBM has a similar situation -----------------------vibes to ya both
> ...



You're very sweet.  All I knew at the time, was "This is bullshit."  He couldn't walk from here to there without sweating and getting out of breath. Original doc kept saying, "Give it time.  The medicine will help."  All I could think was, "This is crap."  Based on what was said at the time of the "incident" and the films from the angioplasty, he should've been doing better than he was.  I fought until I found someone who would listen.  I didn't care whether or not insurance would cover it, or how we would pay for it.  Yes, Warp Daddy, life is one thing, but living it is quite another.

It turned out that he was helped quite easily.  It just took the right doc to recognize it.  He saw the doc on a Tuesday; he had the stents inserted on a Friday; on Tuesday he was waterskiing!!!  THIS after he couldn't walk two blocks the month prior to that.  For the record, he had the heart attack in early June and the stents were inserted in early August.

I can kick his ass on the slopes now, after he kicked mine for 20-odd years.  Now his issue is knees.  That can be attributed to genetics and some other things.  We're good together.  He applauds the ass-kicking.  : - )

Everyone needs an advocate.  I'm glad I could do it for him.  I'd do it for my kids, my sister, my friends.  : - )  "Upbeat."  Yeah, baby.  We're all over that.  

Nice to meetcha.  : - )


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2010)

WBM   Thats quite a  story  MI in June,  stents in august WTF ???

 I was playing golf alone early am had no elephant on the chest thing or pain just felt like a right side muscle pull, but started sweating so got in the car trying to drive the 20 miles to the hospital where i am a board member.  Started getting really weak so pulled over called 911 and was transported to ER where they shot me with a clot buster as the  MI hit . Thety stabilized me and sent me to the Best cardiac hospital in the East about 2hrs distance where they did a triple bypass that evening . The ER doc fast action saved me from having any heart muscle damage at all . MY conditioning level also helped and since i've lost 45 lbs now 6'1"  180 am atmy hs weight .  I feel very lucky to have come out of this so well


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 16, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> WBM   Thats quite a  story  MI in June,  stents in august WTF ???
> 
> I was playing golf alone early am had no elephant on the chest thing or pain just felt like a right side muscle pull, but started sweating so got in the car trying to drive the 20 miles to the hospital where i am a board member.  Started getting really weak so pulled over called 911 and was transported to ER where they shot me with a clot buster as the  MI hit . Thety stabilized me and sent me to the Best cardiac hospital in the East about 2hrs distance where they did a triple bypass that evening . The ER doc fast action saved me from having any heart muscle damage at all . MY conditioning level also helped and since i've lost 45 lbs now 6'1"  180 am atmy hs weight .  I feel very lucky to have come out of this so well



Yeah.  MI the week before Father's day, and stents not until late July/early August.  So much for Boston being the best care in the world.  It is if you have the right doctor...and you're in the right place...

His was due to stress.  He had been feeling badly for over a week; he's type A and I had been telling him to go to the doctor, but he wasn't listening.  "The pain in my arm's not that bad."  "It's classic."  "I'll deal with it when I'm ready."  He finally called the doctor's office for a "sick" appointment and they wouldn't talk to him once he told them his symptoms.  "GET SOMEONE TO DRIVE YOU TO AN ER."  He drove himself to a hospital in Lowell, Ma.  Once there, he made some calls to get all his business affairs in order for the next few days, and THEN called me to tell me where he was.

Same here with being involved with the local hospitals.  His brother was Chairman of the Board with the local competitor.  Don't matter.  As soon as anything like that happens, it's all about Boston (fwiw...lol!).  That's no guarantee, as we found out.  Balloon angioplasty and they decided to treat the blockage with medication.  That might work in some cases, but it didn't work in his case.  He wanted to give that method and the prescribing doc more time.  I had a gut feeling that it just wasn't right.  I wanted my friend back.

I fought to get him an appointment with a different doc at a different hospital and it paid off in spades.  He needs to take your example of weight loss, but otherwise he's fabulous.

To me, the best lesson from all that has happened is "Make sure you have an advocate!"  No matter what your issue...cancer, heart attack, losing a limb...someone has to be there who has your best interests in mind.  And that person has to be strong and verbal!!!

: - )  Hope to ski with you some day.


----------



## Terry (Jan 17, 2010)

[(To me, the best lesson from all that has happened is "Make sure you have an advocate!"  No matter what your issue...cancer, heart attack, losing a limb...someone has to be there who has your best interests in mind.  And that person has to be strong and verbal!!!)

Absolutely the best advise you can give! Glad you are doing well Warp. Would like to meet and ski with you sometime. Keep enjoying life!


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome Warp Daddy! Great to read something positive and inspiring here for once. You are an inspiration to all of us. Glad you're back out on the hill. Life is indeed good.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 17, 2010)

To all you young guns ---------Thanx so much for all you guys did during this long strange journey . I'm really nothing  special just an old dude who refuses to grow up and  that loves to ski like you all do .

I'm telling you i learn as much FROM U GUYS as hopefully i am able to share with you all 


PS Greg  you still crankin tunes on the guitar with your buds ?? i had a great studio session this week with my homies  . mentally i was "back in the day "  locked into the 70's and 80's stuff , back when i HAD that long hair thingy werkin  we played til my fingers bled.

Terry my man we could really get this skiing grampa's thing going - 

Andy & Grassi : Thanx 4 the kind words . YO  Grassi hows the GREY GHOST doing ?  BTW FWIW i am shocked that one of them isn't called "Bomber" c'mon man


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2010)

Warp - yep. Ironically was just about to restring my acoustic. Ahhhh....fresh strings.  We're up to about 30 songs now that we can fumble through....


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 17, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> To all you young guns ---------Thanx so much for all you guys did during this long strange journey . I'm really nothing  special just an old dude who refuses to grow up and  that loves to ski like you all do .
> 
> I'm telling you i learn as much FROM U GUYS as hopefully i am able to share with you all
> 
> ...



Bella is doing great.  Sleeping in front of the fire with her sister now.    The next weim will be a big male...  Bomber would be a solid name....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> Warp - yep. Ironically was just about to restring my acoustic. Ahhhh....fresh strings.  We're up to about 30 songs now that we can fumble through....



AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm sure that if you have HALF the dedication to becoming a decent axeman that you have for skiing the results are SAWEET !!

BTW its a great mental health break -- keep rockin man -- AH NUTHIN LIKE NEW STRINGS !!


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sure that if you have HALF the dedication to becoming a decent axeman that you have for skiing the results are SAWEET !!
> 
> BTW its a great mental health break -- keep rockin man -- AH NUTHIN LIKE NEW STRINGS !!


If you ever get this side of plattsbugh, let me know.  I'd be honored to ski with you and queen.  :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds to me like Warp Daddy needs to get back out there!


----------



## marcski (Jan 17, 2010)

Warp!, good on you, man. Great to see you back on the hill so fast and it was inspiring to be able to follow your recovery the entire way since the summer. I'm sure it was awesome for you to be back out there making some turns!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 17, 2010)

marcski said:


> Warp!, good on you, man. Great to see you back on the hill so fast and it was inspiring to be able to follow your recovery the entire way since the summer. I'm sure it was awesome for you to be back out there making some turns!!



AW man u KNOW IT WAS -- damn------------ ALMOST better than doin "the Wild Thang"     welll ah  h'mm almost --LMAO


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats.  

And thank you for providing me some much needed perspective on this year's ski season and what I've made of it so far.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 17, 2010)

Congratulations.  It's tough to get over the mental part of the surgery.  Good for you getting back out there.  My father had 6 bypass surgery about 10 years ago and he skis with no problems every Wednesday afternoon.  It's amazing what they can do these days.


----------



## polski (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats Warp, and here's to many many great ski days in your future.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks  for the kind words Polski and MQ    

Hey MQ GLAD to hear your dad has done sooo well with it .

AS crazy as this sounds i feel like a new guy------------ i mean strength and stamina was always pretty fair but now man getting even more weigh off has really paid off


----------



## playoutside (Jan 17, 2010)

So glad to hear you are doing so great!  Must feel amazing to chase away some demons and learn you are same (or maybe better) than before!   Hoping you have many more ski (and golf) days in your future!!  Congrats!


----------



## severine (Jan 17, 2010)

Warp, you continually amaze me. I was thinking more on your progress since your heart attack.... 

...you give me faith, good man. Young at heart and in soul, nothing's going to keep you down!!! I admire that! Keep rockin' on!


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey that's awesome Warp! Hope you can get a lot more days in this year too. Makes me think I should get my ass in shape so I'll still be able to enjoy skiing in my retirement years. :idea:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 18, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Hey that's awesome Warp! Hope you can get a lot more days in this year too. Makes me think I should get my ass in shape so I'll still be able to enjoy skiing in my retirement years. :idea:


Yeah....This For The Win.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 18, 2010)

Just can't keep a good man down---that's cool shit Warp!!!!!!

Oh, how bout the Oange!!!!  GO CUSE


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 18, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Oh, how bout the Oange!!!!  GO CUSE



ugh


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2010)

Congrats Warp, that is great news!  All the hard work you put in since the attack is really paying off!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 18, 2010)

severine said:


> Warp, you continually amaze me. I was thinking more on your progress since your heart attack....
> 
> ...you give me faith, good man. Young at heart and in soul, nothing's going to keep you down!!! I admire that! Keep rockin' on!



Sevie  i ain't "nuthing special" really . But one thing i did do the FIRST NITE AFTER the surgery as i lie awake at 3 am  and began to reflect on just what happened , and why and Why i was STILL ALIVE and How i would CHOOSE to react .

i had an ephipheny of sorts  and decised i couldn't answer any of these profound questions except the last one .

I remebered the story of Victor FranKl  a Nazi cc camp survivor who said " There's nothing i can do EXCEPT to CHOOSE HOW I WILL REACT . Then and there i made a deal and said this is going to be an ADVENTURE rather than a Drudgery  and I WILL STAY POSITIVE NO MATTER WHAT .

That said you all know what a GREAT WOMAN i married and my son and daughter are like their mom and YOU GUYS  and my in person friends and a great team of docs and nurses and the almighty ALL HELPED ME MAKE THIS long and strange trip . Every element here was crucial to success'

SO GUYS IN THE LONG RUN  YOU ARE ALL A PART OF OLE WARP's jorney toward new life 

does that give ya any idea of just how much this az group has helped and is valued 

 thanks to one and all  __YOU ARE GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 18, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Hey that's awesome Warp! Hope you can get a lot more days in this year too. Makes me think I should get my ass in shape so I'll still be able to enjoy skiing in my retirement years. :idea:





My MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is a good idea BUT the other secret we BOTH know is 


KEEP ON ROCKIN them axes to heavy metal no wussy chit


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 18, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Congrats Warp, that is great news!  All the hard work you put in since the attack is really paying off!



Brian  Head of security  !!!! I luv it but please take it EASY on me if i get outta line after all we SHARE the Same first name 

BTW u laid down some SAWEET moves in that vid @ MRG -nice  going big guy


----------



## bigbog (Jan 18, 2010)

Congrats Warp.  Here's to more quiet lift rides the rest of the season!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 18, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Just can't keep a good man down---that's cool shit Warp!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, how bout the Oange!!!!  GO CUSE



Thanks Camp --geez i THINK i saw Boeheim ACTUALLY smiling this season  ROFLMAO

Hey yer Big chocolate eat any more of yer ski chit ???  When i had lABS ONE O MY GUYS ATE MY FRIGGIN FIRST SACKERS MITT --   dA DAMN


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 18, 2010)

bigbog said:


> Congrats Warp.  Here's to more quiet lift rides the rest of the season!



  oh man BB------------- ding ding ding WE got US A WINNER HERE !!!!

GONNA GET ME SOME DAMN SEAT BELTS OR RIDE SINGLE


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 18, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanks Camp --geez i THINK i saw Boeheim ACTUALLY smiling this season  ROFLMAO
> 
> Hey yer Big chocolate eat any more of yer ski chit ???  When i had lABS ONE O MY GUYS ATE MY FRIGGIN FIRST SACKERS MITT --   dA DAMN



Funny you ask---caught him last nite with one of my gloves be4 he could leave his mark on it---damn retrivers always gotta have something in there mouths...


----------



## WJenness (Jan 18, 2010)

Warp-tastic!

Great to hear that you finally made it out.

I still want to hit up Whiteface in March...

Gotta start filling in the blanks on that one. You still in?

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 18, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Funny you ask---caught him last nite with one of my gloves be4 he could leave his mark on it---damn retrivers always gotta have something in there mouths...



Yer right there pardner   in addition to my first sacker's mitt the sumbitch ate one of the Queen's leather handbags and there was hell to pay


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 18, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> My MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is a good idea BUT the other secret we BOTH know is
> 
> 
> KEEP ON ROCKIN them axes to heavy metal no wussy chit



Words to live by Warp!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad you're recovering well and back on the slopes!!


----------



## powpig2002 (Jan 19, 2010)

warp,bear with me a minute.gotta lay some ground work.april chest PAIN. after listening to the wife for 40 hrsgo to the hospital . 3 wks and quad bypass later i'm home. by june i'm back in the gym by july mountain biking.feeling killer. sept out riding , what is this i feel? another heart attack. 2 stents. start riding again. keep telling cardio just don't feel right puts me on treadmill to shut me up(his words).next day back in portland 2 more stents and a ballon. you sound super positive. to my wife and family i am too. but don't the monsters ever come out. we don't know each other so i can be honest.everyone who has been here that i know is super up. but when you wake up at night do you ever have doubts that keep you awake.  thanks brother  stay strong


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 19, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> warp,bear with me a minute.gotta lay some ground work.april chest PAIN. after listening to the wife for 40 hrsgo to the hospital . 3 wks and quad bypass later i'm home. by june i'm back in the gym by july mountain biking.feeling killer. sept out riding , what is this i feel? another heart attack. 2 stents. start riding again. keep telling cardio just don't feel right puts me on treadmill to shut me up(his words).next day back in portland 2 more stents and a ballon. you sound super positive. to my wife and family i am too. but don't the monsters ever come out. we don't know each other so i can be honest.everyone who has been here that i know is super up. but when you wake up at night do you ever have doubts that keep you awake.  thanks brother  stay strong



 POW : Hey bro  i understand what ur going thru . Ihave never had the anxiety after the first week , yeah some days were better than others but i am of the opinion FOR ME  that a positive outlook and a  deep faith in a power bigger than me and all the support i've had keeps me going.

For over 4 decades i have taught all my students and clients to use a positive upbeat attitude and not worry about things we can't control. In 66 yrs of living i 'ver learned that THERE IS VERY LITTLE  WE CAN CONTROL.Self doubt and worry to some some degree is normal the trick is to listen to your body and react .  I am aware of how i feel but so far i am blessed and take this life journey one day at a time bro --one day at a time 


VIBES ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Bro hang tuff  n' happy


----------

